# Menschen vom hintergrund entfernen?



## Stephan Liebig (31. Mai 2006)

Ich habe große Probleme, menschen richtig vom Hintergrund zu entfernen.
Für den Kunstunterricht soll ich aus 3 Bildern die Personen herausnehmen und auf ein anderes setzen.

Kann mir da einer von euch profis vielleicht helfen?

Es handelt sich dabie um folgende Bilder:

http://www.stephan-liebig.de/karina/aschenputtel2.jpg
http://www.stephan-liebig.de/karina/Aschenputtel.jpg
http://www.stephan-liebig.de/karina/evil.jpg


----------



## Terrabug (31. Mai 2006)

Mit dem Maskierungsmodus(kannste in der Werkzeugleiste einschalten) geht das recht gut und ansonsten gibts von Vertus ein Plugin/Filter/Tool das nennt sich Fluid Mask(kostet, aber vielleicht reicht ja die Trial). In vielen Fällen kriegst du da ne Person in weniger als ner Virtelstunden ausgeschnitten


----------



## Stephan Liebig (31. Mai 2006)

kann in der trail das ergebnis nicht speichern


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

*Tausend mal gefragt, tausend mal ist was passiert...*

und jetzt immernoch, weil ich was zu den Bilder sagen will, und nicht nur Offtopic schreiben möchte.^^

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...von-personen.html?highlight=haare+freistellen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...er-den-profi.html?highlight=haare+freistellen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/216098-haare-freistellen.html?highlight=haare+freistellen

Und wenns die alle nicht waren, such mal mit Haare freistellen, irgendwo war da ganz toller Thread, nur bin ich ja nicht der, der die Antwort sucht, also selbst ist Herr  


 
Des Bild find ich herz allerliebst:http://www.stephan-liebig.de/karina/aschenputtel2.jpg total Süß, wenn ich das hier mal so sagen darf  

Aber die böse Bi ähhhhhh das böse Mädel würd ich härter Belichten, so kommt die nur lieb rüber. 
Axo, richtig böse Leute findest du hier: http://m4rc3ll0.m4.funpic.de/rock_vs_techno/index.html

(Glaubt aber dem Text nicht, es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt ;-) )


----------

